# Visas



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

I notice that the visa website now no longer works. Have the rules remained the same or are they being more restrictive? Has anyone had to apply for a visa over the last few weeks?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

No changes that I'm aware of.


----------



## JochenvW (Jan 9, 2012)

got mine renewed at Mogamma within one day last week...


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah, thanks both!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Be careful if going down to Mogamma, due to protests it usually gets crazy down there after lunch time! They open at around 9am during Ramadan.


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure this has been covered before, but I think I've read conflicting advice. I understand that when you apply for a visa you must not have a ticket with a chartered airline (or is this only for some nationalities - I have a UK passport?). I seem to recall that someone said that this meant you can't buy EasyJet flights. However, I looked on the Hurghada airport website and it had EasyJet down as a chartered flight, so I would assume an EasyJet flight would be OK? EasyJet has a four digit flight number and Swiss also do flights via their Edelweiss company which I believe is a charter company and the flight has a main four digit number but is also associated with a three digit number, which seems like a hybrid or code share with perhaps one being charter and the other number (for the same flight) as scheduled. Would this be OK or would it be risky in terms of being able to get a one-year visa?


----------



## lewroll (Oct 29, 2010)

I have just renewed my 1 year visa and did not have to show an airline ticket at all to obtain it. I also obtained a multiple re-entry visa at the same time.
I do believe that if you leave Egypt after an extended stay then you are supposedly only able to fly on a scheduled flight although this particular piece of info is anecdotal only. I personally usually fly with Easyjet, Monarch or Thomas Cook without problems.


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I think maybe I will just book with easyjet since they are down on the hurghada airport website as a scheduled flight service. Maybe people have been conned into being told that it's only scheduled flights? It's something that I'm pretty sure I've read more than once though (once definitely on the www.webworldproperty Egypt forum and probably also on expat-blog if not here). It was interesting when the visa website was up and running it didn't say anything about the six-month limitation for the multiple entry visa. Anyway, thanks!


----------



## dazle (Jun 15, 2012)

A friend tried booking through the Sharm office of Thomas Cook last month for a UK return, he was refused as he's an expat(if I remember correctly they said because he'd been in Egypt for more than 28 days)

Having said that, I know many expats who just jump on the cheapest flight they can find online and have not had scheduled/charter apparent problem


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

I've regularly flown from Hurghada with Easy Jet which is a scheduled airline. Entry/exit visa has always been valid for just six months when I purchase one in Hurghada. Renewed my visa in July. Never had to show an airline ticket.


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

I've just been to renew my visa. I think I already read on here (couldn't find the post) that in Hurghada now you have to collect the visa the next day rather than later on the same day.

Also, you need FOUR copies (!!) of the picture page of your passport (at least if you are also getting an exit visa), plus two copies of your last visa and two copies of your original entry visa. One of the copies has some kind of statement in Arabic confirming that the passport office has your passport; I don't know if this means that you have to get the copy from them or what they'd do if you brought along four copies yourself (maybe they'd just write and sign it?) as I'd only brought along two copies with me.

There is now a place just outside the building that does photocopies for you, so that's progress. 1 LE for 2 copies.

And the website is back up: 
وزارة الداخلية - The 5 Year Residence
But I don't know for how long!

Anyway, I hope this information is useful!


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

movinghome said:


> I've just been to renew my visa. I think I already read on here (couldn't find the post) that in Hurghada now you have to collect the visa the next day rather than later on the same day.
> 
> Also, you need FOUR copies (!!) of the picture page of your passport (at least if you are also getting an exit visa), plus two copies of your last visa and two copies of your original entry visa. One of the copies has some kind of statement in Arabic confirming that the passport office has your passport; I don't know if this means that you have to get the copy from them or what they'd do if you brought along four copies yourself (maybe they'd just write and sign it?) as I'd only brought along two copies with me.
> 
> ...


Sounds pretty typical.....moving the goal posts on a regular basis but having said that you always have had to provide two copies of everything and extra if getting a re-entry visa....so nothing new there i think.


----------



## movinghome (Jan 13, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> Sounds pretty typical.....moving the goal posts on a regular basis but having said that you always have had to provide two copies of everything and extra if getting a re-entry visa....so nothing new there i think.


Yes, perhaps too much unnecessary information! The new things are four copies of your picture page (because they need to give one page back so that you have proof of application) and the copying place outside (major plus!).


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

movinghome said:


> Yes, perhaps too much unnecessary information! The new things are four copies of your picture page (because they need to give one page back so that you have proof of application) and the copying place outside (major plus!).


Lol.....copying place right outside is certainly a big bonus and saves tramping half a mile to the nearest bookshop in the midday heat as you always had to :clap2:


----------

